# A bogwood question



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello!

Does anyone know for how long a bog wood should be boiled in order for it to stop dyeing the tank water? Is this dyeing really harmless for the fish? 

I have bought a huge piece which with the pots I have can be boiled only one part at a time :lol: I do not want to buy any pots. Maybe that boiling is not that essential?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I have always boiled mine for a few hours to bring out the worst of the tannins, and then soaked in a bucket of water for a couple of weeks - changing the water daily.

The tannins in the wood won't cause your fish any harm, but may lower the pH in your tank slightly. After adding pre-soaked bogwood I've always found that there will be still be a slight discolouration to the water, but regular water changes should help to reduce this.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i put mine on the shed roof for 3 months it went grey eventully with nearly no tannis after getting wind,rain,and sun its not really a fast method thogh


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your replies!
Now I know it's a long story! 

As to the ph I think it should be lowered a bit with our kind of water here.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirta what fish do you have, and what is the Ph of your tank?

In actual fact the tannins can be helpful if you have very hard water because of their effect on the Ph. This will all depend on your Ph and the fish.

I boil it for an hour or so and then let it soak for a few days - a week. I change the wtaer every day and just whenever it looks quite clear I put it in. Somehow though, it doesn't seem to matter how clear the water looks, it still stains the tank water a little! :dunno:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> i put mine on the shed roof for 3 months it went grey eventully with nearly no tannis after getting wind,rain,and sun its not really a fast method thogh


LOL Daisy.

I'd try it - but I'd need scaffolding, or a small crane to get up there.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I have driftwood in my tank and didn't have to boil it. I just put it in a 5g bucket for a couple of weeks and it never really got the water dark colored. It's been in the tank now for over a month and I've not had any problems with the water turning dark.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never used driftwood, only bogwood but I'm led to believe that bogwood stains worse than driftwood.

I boil just to be safe, incase there is anything on it that shouldn't be there. Also, it gets some of the dye out quickly.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello! Thank you for advice! I have 2 angels (babies - dime-size), 3 golden gouramis, ten guppies, 7 cherry barbs, 7 neons, 6 cories, one ancistrus, 7 apple snails. The water parameters are good, but it is a newly set tank. In fact one of my angels (I had three) died apparently of finrot yesterday. So I am quite afraid to introduce anything new in the tank so far. 

It is soaking in a bucket of water and I will let it soak for a week, as you advice.


----------

